# Has anyone been deactivated/reported for calling passenger for destination?



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

I do this sometimes when im in the airport. Im a NJ driver and theres no shot im going to go into nyc. Today i got cursed out by a pax for calling and asking lol. Reason i called was because #1 he was added to my que and i didnt get a chance to deny or accept it and #2 i had to pick up my son from school shortly and could not by any means do a trip that was taking me out of the way. He threatened to report me then he canceled the trip. Sooo just trying to figure out what type of bs email lyft will be sending me once im reported since they love taking pax sides with everything. 

Been a driver almost 3 years over 10k rides


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

I contact the customer if I have a long pickup to see how far they are going. I explain to them that I do not know the destination in advance. I don't think Uber would deactivate you but if you are that close to picking up your child from school then go offline or get out of the airport and set your DF in the direction of your son's school.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

My plan was to set my destination but like i said this person was added to my que before i could do that. That is why i called


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

This forum is filled with tales of deactivation for cancelling after calling.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

I didnt cancel he canceled .. and thats not even what i asked


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

I was referring to your comment that you “sometimes do this” Continue to do it and you will be deactivated.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

airport should be the last place you call and cancel on Lyft.


----------



## MelaninFellow (Jan 17, 2018)

If someone is added to your queue during another ride, you can choose to decline the ride BEFORE hitting the drop off button for your passenger.

Whenever I get a 45+ notification I always call and ask if theyre going to SFO and say I dont have the placard for operating there and that typically "tricks" them into telling me where they are going without me directly asking.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> airport should be the last place you call and cancel on Lyft.


Do you work out of Jersey? Most likely not. Out of ewr here your getting trips to NYC. We cant pick up there not to mention about $20 of that $35 ride is straight tolls. Then we have to sit in at least an hour traffic coming back to jersey. But they can pick up in Jersey. EWR is flooded with NY drivers waiting for that trip back. NY and NJ drivers call every single time in this airport. Any nj driver that takes a trip to NY without at least 150% prime time is a fckn idiot.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Only if the calls lead to cancels with a higher likelihood if an airport is involved...


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Lyft is notorious for getting rid of people asking for destination or making pax cancel through call or text, GL.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

A rideshare driver should never call and ask the destination. It defeats the purpose of us providing the service we provide knowing the expectations beforehand. Someone needs to get from A to B safely. Im a NJ driver as well and yeah it sux about the tolls and traffic ofc, but thats life here. I hear it from pax VERY often about getting called by drivers about the destination and it is NEVER a positive experience.
Im not gonna lecture you on how to manage your time as a driver, but I will strongly advise that you do your best to not enrich that behavior because as the old saying goes, sh1t rolls downhill.


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> I was referring to your comment that you "sometimes do this" Continue to do it and you will be deactivated.


 He should be able to know the pax destination before they get in the car not after. Death to Lyft rigging the platform against their primary money makers.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

The question y'all should be asking should emphasize the LATELY part

Unwritten rules they keep changing


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Probably the #1 reason for drivers being deactivated.. SPECIFICALLY for airport pickups.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

I don't know if it's still happening for anyone(I haven't seen it in a while), but if you maintain your 90% and above acceptance rate, Lyft will show the destination once you accept a ride. Granted its a dot on a mini-map, but it's something.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

DevilShoez said:


> I don't know if it's still happening for anyone(I haven't seen it in a while), but if you maintain your 90% and above acceptance rate, Lyft will show the destination once you accept a ride. Granted its a dot on a mini-map, but it's something.


Not entirely correct.. Only "Platinum" level drivers will see the destination.. A little bit more required than just having a 90% AR..


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

IERide said:


> Not entirely correct.. Only "Platinum" level drivers will see the destination.. A little bit more required than just having a 90% AR..


Ohhh, ty for the clarification. Yet odd because I've never been near Platinum(gold maybe) and I did once have that ability. Maybe when it was a new feature. Can't remember.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

thatUberGirl said:


> I do this sometimes when im in the airport. Im a NJ driver and theres no shot im going to go into nyc. Today i got cursed out by a pax for calling and asking lol. Reason i called was because #1 he was added to my que and i didnt get a chance to deny or accept it and #2 i had to pick up my son from school shortly and could not by any means do a trip that was taking me out of the way. He threatened to report me then he canceled the trip. Sooo just trying to figure out what type of bs email lyft will be sending me once im reported since they love taking pax sides with everything.
> 
> Been a driver almost 3 years over 10k rides


Lyft (unlike Uber) doesn't deactivate drivers like you who have survived that many rides. I did 5k rides and had many accusations where Lyft had to follow up with me. Lyfy didn't accepted my side of the story. When drivers and pax both bevobe valuable to LYFT, it becomes neutral to both (except for.obvious stuff commited by driverz


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Drivingforprofit said:


> You suck. He should be able to know the pax destination before they get in the car not after. Death to Lyft rigging the platform against their primary money makers.


Why are you angry with me? I'm just reporting the facts.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Lyft (unlike Uber) doesn't deactivate drivers like you who have survived that many rides. I did 5k rides and had many accusations where Lyft had to follow up with me. Lyfy didn't accepted my side of the story. When drivers and pax both bevobe valuable to LYFT, it becomes neutral to both (except for.obvious stuff commited by driverz


Yeah pinky seems to be a BIT less harsh on 1000+ drivers (or had been - minimum number may have gone up)

You might still catch TEMPORARY deactivation until Trust & Safety contacts you, but you seem to get expedited and it doesn't take a week of freaking out and daydrinking


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

The destination appears when you confirm your arrival. The timer starts and it shows the path from pickup to dropoff. For long trips you have to zoom out to see the destination. For multi stops it only shows the 1st stop.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

DevilShoez said:


> A rideshare driver should never call and ask the destination. It defeats the purpose of us providing the service we provide knowing the expectations beforehand. Someone needs to get from A to B safely. Im a NJ driver as well and yeah it sux about the tolls and traffic ofc, but thats life here. I hear it from pax VERY often about getting called by drivers about the destination and it is NEVER a positive experience.
> Im not gonna lecture you on how to manage your time as a driver, but I will strongly advise that you do your best to not enrich that behavior because as the old saying goes, sh1t rolls downhill.


If the pickup is over 15 minutes out and 10+ miles away from my home base and its going into a "uber dead" area, I am going to call and find out where they are headed. If they are coming back to a direction of my home base or a more populated area where I can get more requests or a fairly long and profitable ride...then I will take it. If they are going less than 2 miles locally then I am not going to take it. The long pickup fee is not enough incentive to go after the rider.

If it is a long 45+ min trip, I may call ahead to see where they are going. If they are going 50-100 miles I will take it. If they are going further and depending on the time of day I may decline the trip because of the time it will take to get back. I recently took a trip like this at 2AM...didn't get to the destination until 5AM. I had been up for almost 24 hours without sleep..not a good thing. In hindsight I should not have taken the trip.

If the passenger calls me and tells me that the pickup location is inaccurate, I will always ask where they are going. If it is a short distance then I will take the cancel fee at the location requested instead of driving to them and picking them up. Again more profitable for me to take the cancel fee and get another ride.

Then we have the "I'll be right out" as the 5 minute timer expires...again I will cancel and move on unless I know they are going a long distance.

You see on cancels, Uber still makes 20% or 25% of the cancel fee. They are okay with this. The customer might complain about paying the fee yet they will request another car and do it all over again. Uber makes money on the cancelled ride and the 2nd request.

Yeah if the passenger is there and I am there I do whatever it takes to get them from point A to point B safely.

If Uber wants to change driver behavior then they need to further tweak the incentive system. If I wait for a rider longer than 5 minutes then they should include the cancel fee as a late fee automatically and I will continue to wait for the rider and get wait time money. If Uber wants me to go a long way to pick someone up and take them a short distance then they need to pay me for time and gas to return to home base (some type of deadhead payment). Of course all of this will be billed back to the customer and Uber will get their cut.


----------



## SpencerDawg (Mar 17, 2018)

DelaJoe said:


> Uber, Uber, Uber, 2am long rides in the sticks, Uber, Uber.. blah blah.


Not to be a total donkey... but your whole monologue has noting to do with the topic.

Tags: 

*airport*

*destination*

*lyft*
To the actual topic at hand... I actively converse with my airport pax about drivers that try to screen them. I point out exactly how and why they are doing it, and how crafty they think they are... but really just shafts the pax and the drivers that don't screen.

I tell my pax to report drivers that do it... one less ant I have to contend with. AND, it gets me more tips.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

They'll screw up and report YOU ny accident often enough that you're the most likely first victim of your advice

Happened to enough community crusaders around here in SoCal


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

thatUberGirl said:


> Then we have to sit in at least an hour traffic coming back to jersey. .


1 hour..that's it? You're lucky. I sat in traffic for 2 hrs on a Saturday afternoon trying to get back to Jersey City and was only 2 miles away.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

woodywho said:


> 1 hour..that's it? You're lucky. I sat in traffic for 2 hrs on a Saturday afternoon trying to get back to Jersey City and was only 2 miles away.


Jersey has poor quality of life I geahe.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes they do.


Ozzyoz said:


> Lyft (unlike Uber) doesn't deactivate drivers like you who have survived that many rides. I did 5k rides and had many accusations where Lyft had to follow up with me. Lyfy didn't accepted my side of the story. When drivers and pax both bevobe valuable to LYFT, it becomes neutral to both (except for.obvious stuff commited by driverz


No they are just as harsh.


Adieu said:


> Yeah pinky seems to be a BIT less harsh on 1000+ drivers (or had been - minimum number may have gone up)
> 
> You might still catch TEMPORARY deactivation until Trust & Safety contacts you, but you seem to get expedited and it doesn't take a week of freaking out and daydrinking


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

SpencerDawg said:


> Not to be a total donkey... but your whole monologue has noting to do with the topic.
> 
> Tags:
> 
> ...


U 


SpencerDawg said:


> Not to be a total donkey... but your whole monologue has noting to do with the topic.
> 
> Tags:
> 
> ...


wow! U tell pax to report the driver who screen them?! So if u know u have something important to do in the next morning but u got a ride from LAX to Vegas (4.5 hours one way ) ..would u be still ok with it? U work for uber or Lyft ? I can't believe this


----------



## SpencerDawg (Mar 17, 2018)

Jayleno66 said:


> U
> 
> wow! U tell pax to report the driver who screen them?! So if u know u have something important to do in the next morning but u got a ride from LAX to Vegas (4.5 hours one way ) ..would u be still ok with it? U work for uber or Lyft ? I can't believe this


That's the best you can do? use a 4.5 hour ride "example" as an excuse to screen rides? Really?

Must be frustrating to have to dodge all those 4 hours rides all the time.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

You're only going to get deactivated if you're doing it a lot , if you call and ask for a destinaion every once in a while you'll be fine . I do it sometimes when I know I only have X amount of time and I get a rematch at the airport . I tell them I'm sorry but I don't have time for there ride and I will cancel so they don't get charged I've yet to have anyone get upset . I've probably only had to cancel 10 times in 2 years and I've probably only called about 20 so I feel like that's reaonable . The people who get deactivated are the ones that do it for every ride to cherry pick good rides .Also you'll get muliple warnings before anything will happen and usually Lyft and Uber will usually give you a 2nd chance if you do get deactivated .

I also call for long trip notifications as sometimes the app will send a 60+ minute notification for a ride that's only going to take 40 minutes . But if it's a regular lyft or uber ride going from Denver Airport to say Steamboat I'm gonna turn it down everytime , not worth the 3 hour empty dead head back . Now if it's a Lyft plus, premier or lux ride then hop in and let's do this


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

SpencerDawg said:


> That's the best you can do? use a 4.5 hour ride "example" as an excuse to screen rides? Really?
> 
> Must be frustrating to have to dodge all those 4 hours rides all the time.


LOL u must be doing this part time Well, to be honest, i don't know which market u are in..but now in LAX I don't screen customer anymore as Lyft pair you with a ride if u were dropping a pax off at the airport . But before u have to get in the line at the pig pen for airport rides..the avg wait time, the traffic around the airport , the shorty rides to el segudo or nearby hotels ..I mean u have to screen the customers ..it's all about efficiency..all the full timers have a weekly goal to achieve ..if u don't screen the customers, usually means u will be wasting more time and making less money per trip, most importantly, u are not gonna hit your goal. bottom line is, If u wanna make more money in a shorter time, u gotta work smart man..u gotta have some strategies ..and screening customers is one of them..


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

It is unfortunate that the option to not receive any more rides is not visible or as easily accessed during a ride. When driving someone who has the time to go through menus to find the option and turn it off. It is dangerous. Esp if you need reading glasses. It should be in plain view. 

If one has to be somewhere, it is best not to take any rides. Hate it at night, when I would like to do one more ride, but am afraid it will take me an hour in the opposite direction from home... with most likely NO pax for the return ride. I just go home with destination mode on and hope for the best... rather than four times the miles and an extremely late dinner.


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes, I've been deactivated several times for having a rider cancel shortly after I contacted them ahead of time. I used to send ito preemptive messages giving info about my car, policy on minors as well as carseats and informing in wait time limits. Several times riders have inexplicably cancelled after I sent the message. The first time I got deactivated, the rider cancelled as I pulled up to the door, but before I had hit arrived. I then begin to pull away, not aware she was trying to open my door at that moment. She called, cussing me out about leaving her. I told her she had cancelled rude, what did she want me to do. Then I noticed had been deactivated. I realized she had probably tried to pull a scam, but just gummed up the execution by canncelling the ride before she got into the car. Nonetheless, I now wonder if I was deactivated because she happened to run this scam when I was her driver. That really eats at me.


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

DevilShoez said:


> A rideshare driver should never call and ask the destination. It defeats the purpose of us providing the service we provide knowing the expectations beforehand. Someone needs to get from A to B safely. Im a NJ driver as well and yeah it sux about the tolls and traffic ofc, but thats life here. I hear it from pax VERY often about getting called by drivers about the destination and it is NEVER a positive experience.
> Im not gonna lecture you on how to manage your time as a driver, but I will strongly advise that you do your best to not enrich that behavior because as the old saying goes, sh1t rolls downhill.


It's not life as out here as you refer it. simple lyft doesn't own my car ,pay my gas nor insurance. lyft can kiss my ass too . boo hoo cheap riders cry too you . Wait to I show up and rider is going where I wont go . get out.



Wraiththe said:


> It is unfortunate that the option to not receive any more rides is not visible or as easily accessed during a ride. When driving someone who has the time to go through menus to find the option and turn it off. It is dangerous. Esp if you need reading glasses. It should be in plain view.
> 
> If one has to be somewhere, it is best not to take any rides. Hate it at night, when I would like to do one more ride, but am afraid it will take me an hour in the opposite direction from home... with most likely NO pax for the return ride. I just go home with destination mode on and hope for the best... rather than four times the miles and an extremely late dinner.


lyft destination is a joke. it doesn't work. if rider a is out of route lyft will still send it to you if your the closer driver.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

All about how you couch it.
I do it.
Never been reported.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

APettyJ said:


> Yes, I've been deactivated several times for having a rider cancel shortly after I contacted them ahead of time. I used to send ito preemptive messages giving info about my car, policy on minors as well as carseats and informing in wait time limits. Several times riders have inexplicably cancelled after I sent the message. The first time I got deactivated, the rider cancelled as I pulled up to the door, but before I had hit arrived. I then begin to pull away, not aware she was trying to open my door at that moment. She called, cussing me out about leaving her. I told her she had cancelled rude, what did she want me to do. Then I noticed had been deactivated. I realized she had probably tried to pull a scam, but just gummed up the execution by canncelling the ride before she got into the car. Nonetheless, I now wonder if I was deactivated because she happened to run this scam when I was her driver. That really eats at me.


Same here now i never answer my phone, never text or call any passenger. Two times they deactivated me for calling a passenger and then the passenger canceling after the call. Never answer your phone they are probably recording calls.


----------

